# FDA warning for metformin



## Totalwar (Jan 2, 2022)

The Metformin Hydrochloride drug recall

Metformin Hydrochloride is for patients with type 2 diabetes. Again, this recall was issued because 33 batches of the drug were found to have a carcinogen known as NDMA. It’s worth noting that the FDA, in contrast to other recalls we’ve seen, still urges patients who have the medication in their possession to continue taking it until they can get a different batch or an alternate treatment. The reason is that patients with serious medical conditions can experience serious side effects if they abruptly stop taking their medication. Naturally, anyone who finds themselves in this predicament should contact their primary care physician immediately for guidance.

“The product can be identified,” the FDA notes, “as white to off-white, capsule-shaped, uncoated tablets, debossed with “Z”, “C” on one side and “20” on the other side.” The drug is available in 750 mg tablets and was available to patients across the country.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jan 2, 2022)

This applies just to some lots of met marketed in the US from one manufacturer, not every metformin tab everywhere, which might be the impression given.









						More Lots of Diabetes Pill Metformin Recalled in US
					

A further 33 lots of extended-release metformin 750 mg tablets have been voluntarily recalled in the US, by Viona, due to possible contamination with a cancer-causing chemical.



					www.medscape.com
				




_On December 28, Viona Pharmaceuticals Inc voluntarily recalled 33 lots of Metformin Hydrochloride Extended-Release Tablets, USP 750 mg to the retail level, as a precautionary measure, due to possible contamination with N-nitrosodimethylamine (NDMA).

....

The affected product was manufactured by Cadila Healthcare Limited, Ahmedabad, India, for US distribution by Viona._


----------



## Vonny (Jan 2, 2022)

Originally read that as MDMA....thought it might be the reason I'm so happy


----------



## Bloden (Jan 2, 2022)

Vonny said:


> Originally read that as MDMA....thought it might be the reason I'm so happy


Me too!


----------

